# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  LIsola Bar Dining

## maryella

A shout-out to the bartenders and staff last night at LIsola! It was my first time there and I dined alone at the bar. While I over-spent, over-drank and over-ate it was a great experience! Even at the height of craziness during the evening someone would checkin with me to make sure all was good or to chat. All the staff are from Italy (my heritage) and I loved hearing about their homeland! Great people watching too!

----------


## amyb

Maryella, I am so glad you got to enjoy the food and the people at one of our favorite spots!

----------


## Annabelle

Maryella, this sounds so lovely! We've never gone to L'Isola (despite all the rave reviews -- it looks dark? Is the food heavy?) but I am intrigued by the eating-at-the-bar part and am wondering if anyone has any other recommendations for that on St. Barths. In our "real life" we eat at the bar probably 95% of the time we go out, and while I don't mind making reservations and having a few nice sit-down meals, it would be nice to expand our options during our trip. The only place we've really done it is Bonito. Any suggestions? We arrive on March 12 and CANNOT WAIT!!!

----------


## cassidain

L’Isola will take a reservation for dining at the bar. 
Isn’t L’Atelier de JR (not Rooftop) bar like seating ?

----------


## KevinS

> Isn’t L’Atelier de JR (not Rooftop) bar like seating ?



I can't speak to Robuchon on SBH, but I've done countertop dining at Robuchon in Las Vegas several times, and seen a similar setup on SBH.  The seating is in a U shape around a working kitchen area.  I recommend it for someone with a sense of culinary adventure.

In LV I always ordered one of the special Discovery menus, and it was interesting to watch the kitchen create them.  One interesting thing about those menus is that there were things on the menu which I didn't think that I would care for, but really liked.  There were also sometimes things which I was  sure that I would like, but which I really didn't care for.  

One thing for certain is that both dinner and the price will be memorable.  The Signature menu is €250 and the Discovery menu is €190 - sans boissons, without drinks.  I watched others in LV enjoy the menus with added wine pairings. I haven't ventured there, but I would like to try it one time.

Menus for all of the Robuchon dining options can be found at https://www.ateliersaintbarth.fr/menus/1

----------


## amyb

I have seen folks bar dining at Santa Fe and Esprit.

----------


## Annabelle

> I have seen folks bar dining at Santa Fe and Esprit.



Oh that's great to know! We haven't been to either of those places in some time (last time we were at Santa Fe, Billy Joel was at a table nearby serenading his pouty now-wife, it was amazing ).

----------


## Annabelle

We will definitely swing by L'Atelier to check it out at least. I've eaten at the Paris location many times and it was always fabulous (even when I accidentally ordered liver, just liver on a plate) and entertaining to watch the cooks at work.

----------


## le_reve

> Maryella, this sounds so lovely! We've never gone to L'Isola (despite all the rave reviews -- it looks dark? Is the food heavy?) but I am intrigued by the eating-at-the-bar part and am wondering if anyone has any other recommendations for that on St. Barths. In our "real life" we eat at the bar probably 95% of the time we go out, and while I don't mind making reservations and having a few nice sit-down meals, it would be nice to expand our options during our trip. The only place we've really done it is Bonito. Any suggestions? We arrive on March 12 and CANNOT WAIT!!!



I used to think the same as you - but then when I finally went to L'Isola and was mad at myself for not going sooner.  Yes, it is a bit dark, but I find it romantic.  The food is amazing, and there are plenty of things on the menu that are not "heavy."  The staff is warm and welcoming, and sometimes it's nice to have a different restaurant experience than the normal open air, beach, French thing.  It is now one of my favorite spots.    Just remember to say "grazie" instead of "merci"!   :Wink:

----------


## Annabelle

> sometimes it's nice to have a different restaurant experience than the normal open air, beach, French thing.  It is now one of my favorite spots.    Just remember to say "grazie" instead of "merci"!



Thank you, le_reve! I absolutely see this POV and am now consulting my meal planner to see when we may be able to fit it in...

----------


## sandypants

Thanks Maryella! We’ve never gone to L’Isola, but I think we’ll make reservations for our upcoming trip. 

We had dinner at the bar downstairs at L’Atelier Robuchon in December. There was one other gentleman dining solo at the bar, as well as one table of four. The entire staff was extremely nice, the food and service were excellent. If we go back, we’ll try the rooftop. It was very expensive. We made the reservations to sit at the bar expecting an evening like Minibar by Jose Andres in DC. It was a bit of a letdown for the price, IMO.

----------


## jbailey53

Hi! I'm having a hard time navigating this site and adding my own post to the forum so apologies in advance for being off topic!

We're looking for a babysitter for a few nights while we're on island March 15-22. Our daughter will be 9 months old and we've already spoken with Claudie and her friend but they can only cover 2 of the nights. Does anyone know of a babysitter that could help for a night or two? Thanks!

----------


## Jeanette

Hi Annabelle!

We dined at L'Isola during the Bucket a few years ago and they removed the barstools to allow for more tables in the dining rooms.  If you want to dine at the bar, I'd do so before the Bucket crowd arrives.

----------


## Annabelle

> Hi Annabelle!
> 
> We dined at L'Isola during the Bucket a few years ago and they removed the barstools to allow for more tables in the dining rooms.  If you want to dine at the bar, I'd do so before the Bucket crowd arrives.



Hi Jeanette! Thanks for the tip! We'll be on island March 12-20. Will you be around? Hope all is well!

----------


## le_reve

> Hi! I'm having a hard time navigating this site and adding my own post to the forum so apologies in advance for being off topic!
> 
> We're looking for a babysitter for a few nights while we're on island March 15-22. Our daughter will be 9 months old and we've already spoken with Claudie and her friend but they can only cover 2 of the nights. Does anyone know of a babysitter that could help for a night or two? Thanks!



Hi jbailey53

I was just at the Super U and saw a sign on the bulletin board that was for babysitting.  I will most likely be back at the marché tomorrow, if no one else chimes in with someone, I will take a picture of it for you.

----------


## JEK

> Hi jbailey53
> 
> I was just at the Super U and saw a sign on the bulletin board that was for babysitting.  I will most likely be back at the marché tomorrow, if no one else chimes in with someone, I will take a picture of it for you.




Insert advert here!

----------


## le_reve

> Insert advert here!



Thank you, I couldn't find this thread again for some reason!

Here is promised picture:

----------

